# For the Blazers? MORRISON



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Morrison is the obvious choice for the Blazers, and if I was Nash and Co. I would do anything to land him. He brings with him every thing the Blazers currently lack.

An identity
Passion
Work Ethic
Talent
Hard nosed
Fiesty

A true "Nate Guy."

I'm a big fan of the intangibles. And I'm not alone. Pro sports is going the way of intangibles, and it's working. A guys physical stature, athletic prowess and mesurable abilities are now only HALF the equation in professional sports. Intangibles and character are the other half. Teams that ignore the second half, or give it less consideration will languish in mediocrity. I feel the Blazers have recognized this and if Morrison lands in the Blazers lap, there is NO DOUBT that he's the guy for this team. He has the talent, we know that. But he's teeming with the intangibles and would bring a real identity and fire to this team.

Draft the 'Stache! PLEASE!


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

A "Nate guy" plays solid defense.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

www.morristache.com


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Adam Morrison scares me. I like the shooting and the fiery competitiveness, but I keep thinking he's going to look very average against NBA competition. I hope I'm wrong. 

But to your point, I think Morrison may be the guy we end up with. If anybody is going to slide out of the top 3, it's probably him. The health concerns, his poor defense, and his less-than-brilliant performance in his final college game may give GMs second thoughts.


----------



## RickRoss (May 24, 2006)

Morrison was constantly double and triple teamed and still put up huge numbers. How can nba competition get any worse. He also had big games against Rudy Gay and Rodney Carney who are both as good of athletes as anyone in the NBA. People aren't giving Morrison the credit he deserves. He is a guy who will put up 15ppg from day one and will eventually score in the 20's.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

*Gag me with a spoon*

YUCK!

Morrison has the biggest bust factor of any of the top prospects. Morrison is probably the worst defender in the lottery (and he'll never get better), he's as one dimensional as a player can be and there are major concerns if his one dimension will even translate to the NBA. His exceptional lack of athleticism should scare most everyone.

Morrison is extremely lacking in the mental area, is extremely immature and he doesn't have the mental toughness that will be required in the NBA. After majorly choking and single handedly losing the UCLA game he broke down and cried like a little girl. I have never seen such an embarrassing display watching basketball. He He also has a major risk of injury due to his diabetes.

Rudy Gay is a much better NBA prospect and not only does he actually play defense, but he dominates while doing so. Morrison would have to score 40 a night to make up for his ineptitude on defense.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I say Rudy Gay.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Tince said:


> A "Nate guy" plays solid defense.


isn't one of the knocks on Roy is that he isn't anything special on defense?


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

The Professional Fan said:


> Morrison is the obvious choice for the Blazers, and if I was Nash and Co. I would do anything to land him. He brings with him every thing the Blazers currently lack.
> 
> An identity
> Passion
> ...


He is a poor men's Dunleavy

I wouldn't draft him at 4. No way.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Gag me with a spoon*



Blazed said:


> YUCK!
> 
> Morrison has the biggest bust factor of any of the top prospects. Morrison is probably the worst defender in the lottery (and he'll never get better), he's as one dimensional as a player can be and there are major concerns if his one dimension will even translate to the NBA. His exceptional lack of athleticism should scare most everyone.
> 
> ...



I like how he'll "never get better".

Plus, he's not 1 dimensional, unless you mean he has a huge arsonal of offensive moves and not just 3 point shooting.

Extremely lacking in the mental area? Immature and doesn't have mental toughness? Single handidly losing the UCAL game??

"major risk of injury due to his diabetes"?

do you even know what you're talking about? Seriously, I don't know if it's even possible to be anymore "hey, I just read it somewhere, so if I repeat it, it must be true" than you were right there.

wow..

simply put...

wow


----------



## RickRoss (May 24, 2006)

All the Morrison haters act like all the great players in the league are good defenders. Many great players are poor defenders. Look at Micheal Redd, Dwayne Wade, Carmelo. Those guys can't and wont play d, but no one complains about them. Morrison might night be a great one on one defender but he can learn to play good team d. Honestly, how many players in the NBA actually play good defense? Not that many. Porland needs a boost in their scoring more than anything. They had one of the lowest point averages in the league.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

RW#30 said:


> He is a poor men's Dunleavy
> 
> I wouldn't draft him at 4. No way.


yeah, because dunleavy was leading the nation in scoring, an all american, and in the running for several player of the year awards. 

Yep. if anything, he's a poor mans dunleavy alright...


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I'd rather have Morrison over Roy and Thomas. So if Aldridge, bargnani and Gay are all taken then Morrsion is the obvious choice for Portland. He makes Miles expendable and with him, webster, telfair and Jack our intensity level raises by leaps and bounds.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

*Re: Gag me with a spoon*



SMiLE said:


> I like how he'll "never get better".


I don't. Morrison doesn't have the measurable to suddenly become an effective defender. Morrison is pretty much a what you see is what you get player.



> Plus, he's not 1 dimensional, unless you mean he has a huge arsonal of offensive moves and not just 3 point shooting.


In the NBA there is offense and there is defense. Morrison does not play defense that makes him one dimensional. I don't care how many offensive moves he has. If Morrison's man is scoring 20-30 a night his offense means jack.



> Extremely lacking in the mental area? Immature and doesn't have mental toughness? Single handidly losing the UCAL game??


Yeah, are you actually going to argue this? This is pretty much a fact. Had Morrison not choked and actually made any of the numerous bricks he was tossing up at the end of the UCLA game it would have been an easy win for the zags. Morrison choked and had an extremely embarrassing emotional outburst.



> "major risk of injury due to his diabetes"?


Do you know what an extreme health risk Morrison's diabetes are? Do you know much about diabetes at all? Do you know how many successful professional athletes have diabetes?


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

SMiLE said:


> isn't one of the knocks on Roy is that he isn't anything special on defense?


 umm, no....

He was a very good defender in college from what I saw, and from what I've read is expected to be good in the NBA as well. He's no Rudy Gay on the defensive end, but he's closer to Gay and Morrison is to him.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Tince said:


> umm, no....
> 
> He was a very good defender in college from what I saw, and from what I've read is expected to be good in the NBA as well. He's no Rudy Gay on the defensive end, but he's closer to Gay and Morrison is to him.


here is what nbadraft says about Roys defense. It would seem they don't agree with you.



> Weaknesses: Does everything very well but nothing out of this world ... On the small side. Lacks tremendous size and length at just 6-5 and average wing span ... A good athlete, but nothing extraordinary. Not a great leaper or thunderous dunker ... Lacks great body strength. His body is solid but not overpowering ... Foot speed and quickness is strong but wont stand out on the next level ... Defensively he is just average giving solid effort, but lacks the foot speed to be a lock down defender ...


sounds like he's not the great defender people make him out to be.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Tince said:


> umm, no....
> 
> He was a very good defender in college from what I saw, and from what I've read is expected to be good in the NBA as well. He's no Rudy Gay on the defensive end, but he's closer to Gay and Morrison is to him.



Actually here is what NBADraft.net has to say about Roy 


Weaknesses: Does everything very well but nothing out of this world ... On the small side. Lacks tremendous size and length at just 6-5 and average wing span ... A good athlete, but nothing extraordinary. Not a great leaper or thunderous dunker ... Lacks great body strength. His body is solid but not overpowering ... Foot speed and quickness is strong but wont stand out on the next level ... *Defensively he is just average giving solid effort, but lacks the foot speed to be a lock down defender ... *


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

SMiLE hit the nail on the head... give me a break... Donleavy didn't have near the credentials in college. Won't ever get better... bah! Blazed, if he outscores his man ever night I could care less about his D. Would you have rather had Morrison be stone cold rather than an outburst at the end of the UCLA game Blazed? Like... too cool to play D... too cool to care about the game... we certainly see a lot of that in the NBA now don't we. Potential means SQUAT... it is what you do on the court that counts. Explain how is it that Morrison played against other top college competition and still outscored them and led his team with considerably less talent so far in the tourney? I see Morrison as a Ginobli type player... and he manages to do pretty well for himself.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

SMiLE said:


> here is what nbadraft says about Roys defense. It would seem they don't agree with you.


Here's what Draftexpress.com has to say about Roy's defense...




> On defense, we see this same versatility. Roy has guarded four positions very effectively throughout his career, and is just as comfortable checking a point guard as he is a wing. His most notable defensive exploit this season was probably locking up UCLA PG Jordan Farmar, forcing the sophomore into one of his worst games of the season (2-13 shooting, 7 TO's).


In the weakiness section there isn't one mention on his defense. 

If the biggest knock you're going to find on Roy's defense is that he's average and not a "lock down" defender, that's not horrible, and it's certainly better than Morrison.

Back to point that Nate likes good defenders, I would think he would rate the prospects; Gay, Roy, Morrison, in that order.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

It seems to me that a SF needs good defensive skills but a SG can get by with lessas long as he rings the bell.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Target said:


> It seems to me that a SF needs good defensive skills but a SG can get by with lessas long as he rings the bell.


 Then we should just stick with Dixon...yikes!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Tince said:


> Here's what Draftexpress.com has to say about Roy's defense...
> 
> In the weakiness section there isn't one mention on his defense.
> 
> ...


Nate can like defenders all he wants. We still need someone who can score and spread the offense. defenders (and team defense improvement, which is more important than 1 player being good defensively) can come later.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: Gag me with a spoon*



Blazed said:


> Do you know what an extreme health risk Morrison's diabetes are? Do you know much about diabetes at all? Do you know how many successful professional athletes have diabetes?


Chris Dudley
Hall of famer Jim "Catfish" Hunter
Larry Stewart
Ty Cobb (an SOB but a player)
Arthur Ashe
Joe Frazier
GAay Hall, Jr (Olympic swimming gold medalist)
Mike Echols, Mike Sinclair, Jay Leeuwenburg (NFL players)
Female Triathlete Shannon Standridge
Chris Jarvis, Olympic rower
Jason Johnson, Detroit Tigers
Kendall Simmons, Steelers lineman
Missy Foy, marathon runner
Nick Boynton, Boston Bruins
Bobby Clark, Philly FLyers
James "Buster" Douglas
Kris Freeman, Olympic skier
Billie Jean King
Jackie Robinson
Sugar Ray Robinson
Ron Santo
Sherri Turner, LPGA

Have I made my point?

Let's discuss Morrison's game, OK?


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Gag me with a spoon*

If POR mgmt allowed Nate to talk them into taking Roy over Morrison then they deserve to get fired...

Roy is obviosuly a better defender,,,but Morrison is 3x...the offensive force that Roy is and Morrison's game will translate a heck of a lot better into the NBA than Roy's will...


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

Tince said:


> Then we should just stick with Dixon...yikes!


Has Dixon ever put up big numbers?


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

SMiLE said:


> Nate can like defenders all he wants. We still need someone who can score and spread the offense. defenders (and team defense improvement, which is more important than 1 player being good defensively) can come later.


Back to this age old debate, eh? :biggrin: 

We need more rebounders and people who play defense. Offense will come naturally when the defense and especially the rebounding tighten up some. We are consistently taxing Theo and Joel to provide emergency defense and we'd be lucky to out-rebound a group of slightly intoxicated Scottish nuns.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Every 5th game...

He sucks


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

*Re: Gag me with a spoon*



crandc said:


> Chris Dudley
> Hall of famer Jim "Catfish" Hunter
> Larry Stewart
> Ty Cobb (an SOB but a player)
> ...


I don't know much about diabetes, but I have heard other analyst raise this as a concerning issue. Apparently there are different levels of diabetes and Morrison is a type I diabetic? It appears there have been many other athletes with diabetes, but how many of those had to inject insulin while competing?

Maybe modern medicine makes this a non-issue, but it is not just on this board that Morrison's diabetes has been raised as a concern.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Yes, it is a concern but only a concern, not an obstacle. Quite a few on that list, including Duds, have/had Type 1. Duds injected several times a game. A hall of famer he was not but no one could fault his effort on the court.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Target said:


> Has Dixon ever put up big numbers?


Yes.

20ppg his Senior year at Maryland. Led the team to a national title...


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

*Re: Gag me with a spoon*



Blazed said:


> YUCK!
> 
> Morrison has the biggest bust factor of any of the top prospects. Morrison is probably the worst defender in the lottery (and he'll never get better), he's as one dimensional as a player can be and there are major concerns if his one dimension will even translate to the NBA. His exceptional lack of athleticism should scare most everyone.
> 
> ...


Can you share a little bit of what you're smoking Blazed?


----------



## Stevenson (Aug 23, 2003)

Adam Morrison = Keith Van Horne.

No thank you.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Stevenson said:


> Adam Morrison = Keith Van Horne.
> 
> No thank you.


I'll see your inaccurate statement, and raise you another!

Rudy Gay = Darius Miles.

No thank you.


----------



## RickRoss (May 24, 2006)

Adam Morrison = poor mans Larry Bird
Brandon Roy = poor mans Derek Anderson


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Stevenson said:


> Adam Morrison = Keith Van Horne.
> 
> No thank you.


I like how when people don't have an argument as to why they think he won't be good player in the pro's they just make some lame comparison.....

LaMarcus Aldridge=Sam Bowie
Tyrus Thomas=Stromile Swift
Andrea Bargnani=Skita
Rudy Gay=Tim Thomas
Brandon Roy= Harold Miner


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

RickRoss said:


> Adam Morrison = poor mans Larry Bird
> Brandon Roy = poor mans Derek Anderson


and...what exactly does this show?


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> I like how when people don't have an argument as to why they think he won't be good player in the pro's they just make some lame comparison.....
> 
> LaMarcus Aldridge=Sam Bowie
> Tyrus Thomas=Stromile Swift
> ...


 Now come on, you have done the same thing. When I or someone else mentions concern about Morrison's foot speed,athletic ability or defense, you quickly counter with an NBA player showing why that shouldn't be a concern.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Kiss_My_Darius said:


> Now come on, you have done the same thing. When I or someone else mentions concern about Morrison's foot speed,athletic ability or defense, you quickly counter with an NBA player showing why that shouldn't be a concern.


I have counter argued everything about Morrison to death and yet people refuse to accept that he put up his best games against future NBA talent...He is deceptively quick, his athletic ability is not the biggest deal and defense is a matter of motivation....

When people just bring up some lame comparison like Adam Morrison= Mike Dunleavy or Adam Morrison=Keith Van Horn it is done either to:

A. Get on someone's nerves.

or 

B. Someone is really lazy and doesn't know what he's talking about.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

zagsfan20 said:


> I have counter argued everything about Morrison to death and yet people refuse to accept that he put up his best games against future NBA talent...He is deceptively quick, his athletic ability is not the biggest deal and defense is a matter of motivation....
> 
> When people just bring up some lame comparison like Adam Morrison= Mike Dunleavy or Adam Morrison=Keith Van Horn it is done either to:
> 
> ...


 Personally I think it is their short way of saying that Morrison may be able to score (like Van Horn) but won't amount to an impact player. In a way they are trying to give Morrison his due (that he has the ability to make it in the NBA) but that his strengths will not overcome his "weaknesses."

You bring out some strong points that the players they are comparing him to didn't do what Morrison did in college, so unfair comparision.

But while we are on the topic of getting on nerves: what do NBA all stars call slow, trash-talking white bball players? Dinner. :biggrin: Got that one from hoophype or whatever that site is . . .

(This may all work out for you . . . I see two players potentially slipping in the draft, Morrison and Gay. If Morrison slips to 4, then I think the Blazers draft him.)


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I really must say that the Morrison debate has been the touchiest one is quite some time. Some of the responses on both sides are both laughable and childish.

This is what dream threads are made of.


----------



## Tince (Jul 11, 2004)

Why are people more defensive about Morrison than any player in the draft?


----------



## adotjames (Jun 21, 2005)

RickRoss said:


> Adam Morrison = poor mans Larry Bird
> Brandon Roy = poor mans Derek Anderson


A poor mans Larry Bird? 
Sign me up!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Boy, I'll be glad when the Morrison Wars are over.

I just hope, when the dust settles, Portland isn't unlucky enough to have drafted him! :angel:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Ya never know, Minstrel. Morrison could turn into the next Pete Brennan.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

Tince said:


> Why are people more defensive about Morrison than any player in the draft?


He's local. 

The Bird comparisons are laughable at best. Bird could play some D. Every promising white player that comes out is the next Bird.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I don't think that Chris Mihm was considered as being the next Bird. Neither were Wally Sczcerbiak, Joel Przybilla, Darko Milicic, Pete Brennan, Keith Van Horn... etc.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't get why people confuse "has a game that resembles" with 'will be the next'.

Gay is compared to Pippen, but I don't see anyone pinching a fit over that obviously generous comparison.

(and why not? because it means it RESEMBLES his game..not that he'll be the NEXT pippen..jesus christ)


odd...I swear i wrote in 'compared to pippen'...did the pippen fairy erase it?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Ya never know, Minstrel. Morrison could turn into the next Pete Brennan.


Every young kid who gets drafted 4th gets the Pete Brennan comparison. Why set a kid up to fail? There will be only one "Irish Piper" Brennan.


----------



## CrGiants (Dec 4, 2003)

Morrison = Keith Van Horn Part Deux



Sadly, that's my opinion on it. But I have to admit, I wouldn't mind taking him and having him prove me wrong. Crow couldn't taste better.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I don't think that Chris Mihm was considered as being the next Bird. Neither were Wally Sczcerbiak, Joel Przybilla, Darko Milicic, Pete Brennan, Keith Van Horn... etc.


Sczcerbiak most definately was compared over and over and over again to Bird. You could find multiple articles where Wally tries to tell people he's not the next Bird. It was one of the most repetitive themes when he came out. Van Horn was also compared to Bird.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

SMiLE said:


> Gay is compared to Pippen, but I don't see anyone pinching a fit over that obviously generous comparison.


That's because the Pippen comparrison is a good one. Gay is more explosive on offense and Pippen is a better ball handler.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

Blazed said:


> Sczcerbiak most definately was compared over and over and over again to Bird. You could find multiple articles where Wally tries to tell people he's not the next Bird. It was one of the most repetitive themes when he came out. Van Horn was also compared to Bird.


problem is you read too much trash on the internet, nobody that actually knew anything about basketball compared kvh,wally or any of these others to bird. morrison has been compared as far as some of his physical characteristics(shaggy hair,stache) and manerisms(high release on his shot). that would be the extent of it.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Although I don't really agree with comparing Morrison to Bird, there are other factors besides physical characteristics, rainman. For example, the fact that Morrison is a very fierce competitor and trash talker (like Bird) is one of them... his ability to score from anywhere I suppose could be another.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> Although I don't really agree with comparing Morrison to Bird, there are other factors besides physical characteristics, rainman. For example, the fact that Morrison is a very fierce competitor and trash talker (like Bird) is one of them... his ability to score from anywhere I suppose could be another.


he does talk smack doesnt he. and backs it up.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Blazed said:


> That's because the Pippen comparrison is a good one. Gay is more explosive on offense and Pippen is a better ball handler.


yep, and morrison single handily lost the UCLA game too.


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Go Read Me: Chicago Sun-Times, May 24, 2006:



> "Honestly, it doesn't really matter what team I play for,'' he said. "I've never really been a huge NBA fan, so I just want to go play wherever. I don't care what number I'm drafted at. Just playing in the NBA is the most important thing. That's the main goal.''


----------



## tempe85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I think Portland will be lucky to get Morrison considering Charlotte probably will draft him at number three. He has his drawbacks sure but the guys work ethic is undeniable. He will do everything he can to be the best possible player he can. He has the potential to be a great NBA player.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Am I the only one who doesnt mind the KVH/Morrison comparisons. Early on in his career, KVH was a very good player. What he lacked was what Morrison has loads of, passion. Take KVH, add in some form of heart, and you have a very, very good player.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Am I the only one who doesnt mind the KVH/Morrison comparisons. Early on in his career, KVH was a very good player. What he lacked was what Morrison has loads of, passion. Take KVH, add in some form of heart, and you have a very, very good player.



I believe it depends on the tone of your comparison tho. Most people aren't making the comparison in a falttering manner, not realizing KVH actually wasn't a bad scorer, _despite_ the fact he's a softie


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Blazed said:


> He's local.
> 
> The Bird comparisons are laughable at best. Bird could play some D. Every promising white player that comes out is the next Bird.


Well heck, Chris Rodgers is more local why don't we draft him with our 4th pick!....

or is it maybe because he completely dominated at the college level against everybody he played.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

I'm not sure I buy into Morrison being such a fiery competitor. Don't get me wrong he puts on a good show with the facial expressions and theatrics such as banging a ball off his forehead.

But if he REALLY hated to lose, he wouldn't be such an apathetic defender. Defense is where the team that wants it more is identified... and also the players.

He kind of reminds me of an old acquaintance, he'd make such a big to do about starting a new businesses and how successful he was going to be... he seemed really passionate about it. You'd probably believe him, if you didn't happen to notice he woke up every day at noon and spent the rest of the day smoking weed.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Verro said:


> I'm not sure I buy into Morrison being such a fiery competitor. Don't get me wrong he puts on a good show with the facial expressions and theatrics such as banging a ball off his forehead.
> 
> But if he REALLY hated to lose, he wouldn't be such an apathetic defender. Defense is where the team that wants it more is identified... and also the players.
> 
> He kind of reminds me of an old acquaintance, he'd make such a big to do about starting a new businesses and how successful he was going to be... he seemed really passionate about it. You'd probably believe him, if you didn't happen to notice he woke up every day at noon and spent the rest of the day smoking weed.


I don't see the corellation...

Bird wasn't a great defender was he not passionate?...

Ray Allen isn't a good defender at all does that make him not passionate?...

I think its more of a case of Morrison not needing to exert all his energy on the defensive side for his team to win in college...I think in the NBA he will realize quick (i mean like summer league quick) that he needs to play defense if he wants to play in the league....and with his near 7'0" wing span I see no reason why he can't be a pesky defender in the mold of Tayshaun Prince, or someone of that ilk.


----------



## Verro (Jul 4, 2005)

> Bird wasn't a great defender was he not passionate?...


Bird wasn't a great defender because of his athletic deficiencies but the intensity was always there. Even with chronic back problems you'd see him diving on the floor after loose balls. Morrison just looks like he'd rather be somewhere else while he's playing defense.



> I think its more of a case of Morrison not needing to exert all his energy on the defensive side for his team to win in college...I think in the NBA he will realize quick (i mean like summer league quick) that he needs to play defense if he wants to play in the league.


If we end up with Morrison I hope you're right.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

ThatBlazerGuy said:


> Am I the only one who doesnt mind the KVH/Morrison comparisons. Early on in his career, KVH was a very good player. What he lacked was what Morrison has loads of, passion. Take KVH, add in some form of heart, and you have a very, very good player.



I actually have been thinking about this everytime I see that comparison pop up as well.

Keith put up solid numbers for his first 7 years or so.... something like 16-22 Pts , 6-9 Rbs a year.

If Morrison does that for the blazers for seven years, he's worth the pick up!


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

> I think its more of a case of Morrison not needing to exert all his energy on the defensive side for his team to win in college


This a very good point ZagsFan and I think overlooked by a LOT of Morrison critics.

Gonzaga was what last year? 29-4? Just think for a minute what they would have been like w\o Morrison there...

That team had little to offer outside of Morrison offensively...Batista had a decent season & Raivio was uneven at best...Niether of those guys are NBA caliber players.....

I don't think Morrison is ever going to be a good defender, but he can certainly be an adequete one...But on that Gonzaga team his #1, #2 and #3 job was to provide scoring...he had too for Gonzaga to be competitive IMO....and so he expended a majority of his energy towards that end.....

I don't think he is going to be required in the NBA to carry the full scoring load for his team...and if he wants to play for Nate then he will have to even his effort out on both sides of the floor, and IMO he can do that....

IF you can create opportunities for yourself on offense through bball IQ...then you can do the same on defense....

Defense like offense isn't all athletically based.....


----------



## Oil Can (May 25, 2006)

Diabetes is always a concern...but...Chris Dudley had it and managed it for a lengthy NBA career. In my eyes it is almost a non-issue.

If anything, it just gives hi manother nasty chip on his shoulder.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Blazed said:


> That's because the Pippen comparrison is a good one. Gay is more explosive on offense and Pippen is a better ball handler.


Give me a break! Pippen was an all-around player who played 4 positions. Gay plays 2: SF and PF. Gay is not a passer, does not initiate the offense and is a decent scorer. Gay is athletic beyond belief, but is not a complete player.

Gay's skill set is more Jerome Kersey than Pippen, however, Gay lacks Kersey's intensity, which is what made Jerome as good as he was.

Brandon Roy has far more in common with Pippen than does Rudy Gay.


----------



## AZblazersfan (May 24, 2006)

I think we need to do whatever it takes to get Morrison. He will be a proficient scorer in the league from day 1, and most importantly, he will bring excitement back to the team which this franchise is sorely in need of. You can hide a below average defender with good team defense.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

AZblazersfan said:


> I think we need to do whatever it takes to get Morrison. He will be a proficient scorer in the league from day 1, and most importantly, he will bring excitement back to the team which this franchise is sorely in need of. You can hide a below average defender with good team defense.


good points. if they surround him with good defenders (or at least other players who will play defense..not named darius) his "bad" defense will be off-set by his ability to score.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Jack - Good defender (Telfair's not bad, either)
Webster - Underrated thus far
Przybilla - Good defender

If we could add a Tyrus Thomas, Paul Millsap or a Rasheed Wallace type defender at the 4, Morrison's lack of D won't be that bad.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

AZblazersfan said:


> I think we need to do whatever it takes to get Morrison. He will be a proficient scorer in the league from day 1, and most importantly, he will bring excitement back to the team which this franchise is sorely in need of. You can hide a below average defender with good team defense.


Well, great, all we have to do then is replace almost all the other positions and we'll have good team defense...Right now Joel and Theo hide everyone else's bad defense. I think eventually we're going to need to find someone outside of those two who can play stellar defense.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

AZblazersfan said:


> I think we need to do whatever it takes to get Morrison. He will be a proficient scorer in the league from day 1, and most importantly, he will bring excitement back to the team which this franchise is sorely in need of. You can hide a below average defender with good team defense.


If we want Morrison, I would bet he will be there at #4. I think Charlotte will take Gay at the #3 spot and Aldridge will be a top 1 or 2. The Italian will end up in the top three also.


----------



## Blazed (May 24, 2006)

Blazer Maven said:


> Give me a break! Pippen was an all-around player who played 4 positions. Gay plays 2: SF and PF. Gay is not a passer, does not initiate the offense and is a decent scorer. Gay is athletic beyond belief, but is not a complete player.
> 
> Gay's skill set is more Jerome Kersey than Pippen, however, Gay lacks Kersey's intensity, which is what made Jerome as good as he was.
> 
> Brandon Roy has far more in common with Pippen than does Rudy Gay.


Well that's your opinion and I'm sure if you search long and far enough you may fine someone else who shares your opinion. The Pippen comparison is a common one with Gay, I've never once heard it made with Roy until you did.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)




----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

There ya go! What ever happened to good cereal box games?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

RW#30 said:


> He is a poor men's Dunleavy



Jr. or Sr.? :biggrin:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Nate liked to run the high pick-and-roll fairly often ... this system would let Morrison get his shot off, regardless of athleticism. Or maybe he doesn't get the shot off because a defender is hassling him; instead, he passes it to the now open teammate for the easy bucket.

I have to admit ... I'm really conflicted about Morrison. Can't articulate why, but even reading through this thread ... it's a tough sell on either side of the fence. I guess we'll wait for the workout.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

Morrison is an extremely talented offensive player, which would help Portland immensely. If he can play effective team defense, he will be an all-star. I expect him to be a Kiki Vandeweghe type player, who will have a fine career, but will never be an all-star.

He needs an athletic PF behind him to offset his lack of defense. A Randolph trade would be necessary to build around Adam.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Blazer Maven said:


> Morrison is an extremely talented offensive player, which would help Portland immensely. If he can play effective team defense, he will be an all-star. I expect him to be a Kiki Vandeweghe type player, who will have a fine career, but will never be an all-star.
> 
> He needs an athletic PF behind him to offset his lack of defense. A Randolph trade would be necessary to build around Adam.


If a fine career but no All-Star apperances is his ceiling, why would Portland take him with the number four? Why would ANYONE take him in the lottery?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

wastro said:


> If a fine career but no All-Star apperances is his ceiling, why would Portland take him with the number four? Why would ANYONE take him in the lottery?


Cause thats just one persons opinion and not anywhere near a majority...


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

The good news regarding the unfortunate bounces of the ping pong balls is that now Portland can AM w\o guilt or second guessing. IMHO - A match made in heaven. He will sell tons of tickets, and most importantly, his competitive demeanor will boost the talent that Portland does have. Definite all-star potential. I agree with the poster who said AM or Brandon Roy will be ROY next yr. I also think 2 of the 3 big men in the draft order may be NBA flops. UCLA's crummy big men dominated Tyrus Thomas in the tourney. 6' 9" Shot blocker - so what! Bargnani (next Dirk?) seems like a pretty safe pick. I like both of Florida's big men (not in draft) better than Thomas or Aldridge.

Good luck Blazers! Lived in Oregon for a long time and am very saddened that to see whats happened to the franchise due to a continuous stream of players with poor character. I remember the longest string of consecutive playoff appearances in history and consistent sellouts.


----------



## Blazer Maven (Sep 27, 2005)

wastro said:


> If a fine career but no All-Star apperances is his ceiling, why would Portland take him with the number four? Why would ANYONE take him in the lottery?


Rip Hamilton is not an all-star caliber SG, but he is a valuable member of a championship team. Would you say Rip was not worthy of a lottery-pick?

Jamaal Wilkes of the Lakers in a different era, a valuable scorer on an elite team.

I see Morrison fitting in better for Charlotte than Portland, but he will be a very good player.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Sambonius said:


> I say Rudy Gay.


Ditto


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Blazer Maven said:


> I expect him to be a Kiki Vandeweghe type player, who will have a fine career, but will never be an all-star.


Kiki was an All-Star in both '83 and '84. If Morrison has Kiki-esque abilities I think taking him at #4 is a no-brainer.

My biggest worry would be passing on Rudy Gay's potential. Athletically, he's the best swing player in this draft and he already has a solid mid-range offensive game. He could end up a Tracy MacGrady-type player if he has internal motivation.


----------



## 2k (Dec 30, 2005)

RickRoss said:


> Adam Morrison = poor mans Larry Bird
> Brandon Roy = poor mans Derek Anderson



why do people compare him to Anderson. He is more like Aaron McKie. Anderson was smaller and quicker. Morrison is more like John Havlicek then Bird or Van Horn.




















If the blazers make it to the finals Morrison will come up with a big steal to win the game.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Blazer Maven said:


> *Rip Hamilton is not an all-star caliber SG*, but he is a valuable member of a championship team. Would you say Rip was not worthy of a lottery-pick?
> 
> Jamaal Wilkes of the Lakers in a different era, a valuable scorer on an elite team.
> 
> I see Morrison fitting in better for Charlotte than Portland, but he will be a very good player.


----------



## Rory Sparrow (Mar 18, 2004)

*Re: Gag me with a spoon*



Blazed said:


> YUCK!
> 
> Morrison has the biggest bust factor of any of the top prospects. Morrison is probably the worst defender in the lottery (and he'll never get better), he's as one dimensional as a player can be and there are major concerns if his one dimension will even translate to the NBA. His exceptional lack of athleticism should scare most everyone.
> 
> ...


did u actually watch uconn?

gay was an embarassment on the defensive end..


----------



## soonerterp (Nov 13, 2005)

Blazed said:


> Originally Posted by Blazed
> YUCK!
> 
> Morrison has the biggest bust factor of any of the top prospects. Morrison is probably the worst defender in the lottery (and he'll never get better), he's as one dimensional as a player can be and there are major concerns if his one dimension will even translate to the NBA. His exceptional lack of athleticism should scare most everyone.
> ...


Man what color is the sky in your world?

I'd love to pick apart your outrageous post bit by bit, but I'm sure others have beaten me to it in the last few days. I will say -- AGAIN -- I'd rather have a guy who has 3 years of solid NCAA experience (or maxed out his NCAA eligibility) rather than someone like Gay (or Aldridge or Thomas) that have less experience at that level. The Blazers have been TOO caught up in that the last few years, dazzled by someone's "upside" or "potential" instead of experience and sometimes (not always) having it go unrewarded.


----------



## Target (Mar 17, 2004)

I say if he's there grab him. If he averages mid 20's he'd be even with 
Redd,
Ray Allen, 
carmelo, 
Dirk, 
Pierce, 
Brand, 
Mcgrady, 
Carter
Richardson. 

How many more games would the Blazers have won this year with 15 points more per game average from either the SF or the SG? With Viktor, Joel and Theo we have a contending front on defense. If our backcourt gets back before their opponent's and scores a decent average Rip City will rise from the ashes!! 

Morrison couldn't be a bigger liability on defense then Zach. 
If he's as good and puts up 23-25 points a game he's worth the pick.


----------



## upstate blazer (May 24, 2006)

*Upstate Blazer*



Blazed said:


> Do you know what an extreme health risk Morrison's diabetes are? Do you know much about diabetes at all? Do you know how many successful professional athletes have diabetes?




Well I'm not quite a doctor yet (I just finished my second year of medical school) but I can do my best to help here. I know the list of athletes who've had diabetes type I are quite extensive, as someone already posted a long list of names. The problem with diabetes is a hormonal one, more specifically with the hormone insulin. In diabetes type I, your pancreas is not making insulin, the hormone that acts like a key for glucose to get into your bodies cells. Without glucose your bodies cells have no energy. So how do people with type I diabetes make do? They inject themselves with insulin. This is an on-going medical problem that Morrison had from an early age and will always have to be monitored, but, to my knowledge, should not be debilitating in any way. I mean, has diabetes hindered Morrisons game to this point? If his pancreas isn't making any insulin now, could it really get worse? Maybe there's an expert in the field that can contradict what I'm saying, but I highly doubt it. The truth is the media's talk about health concerns towards Morrison just makes me cringe, cause anyone in the know should be able to hop onto webMD and look it up themselves. 

Complain all you want about his lack of defense, but can we put Morrison's health condition to rest?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: Upstate Blazer*



upstate blazer said:


> Well I'm not quite a doctor yet (I just finished my second year of medical school) but I can do my best to help here. I know the list of athletes who've had diabetes type I are quite extensive, as someone already posted a long list of names. The problem with diabetes is a hormonal one, more specifically with the hormone insulin. In diabetes type I, your pancreas is not making insulin, the hormone that acts like a key for glucose to get into your bodies cells. Without glucose your bodies cells have no energy. So how do people with type I diabetes make do? They inject themselves with insulin. This is an on-going medical problem that Morrison had from an early age and will always have to be monitored, but, to my knowledge, should not be debilitating in any way. I mean, has diabetes hindered Morrisons game to this point? If his pancreas isn't making any insulin now, could it really get worse? Maybe there's an expert in the field that can contradict what I'm saying, but I highly doubt it. The truth is the media's talk about health concerns towards Morrison just makes me cringe, cause anyone in the know should be able to hop onto webMD and look it up themselves.
> 
> Complain all you want about his lack of defense, but can we put Morrison's health condition to rest?


welcome, and thanks for the medical insight.

It'll be interesting to see how whatever team drafts Morrison, handles his situation. A lot of it will be teaching the fans (and media...especially in Portland) what is or isn't factual, etc.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Having emailed John Nash a couple times regarding his condition...He said that it is certainly a concern for them going into the draft, but that everybody they have talked to thus far are telling them it's less of an issue than most make it out to be.


----------

